# "Baker's Dozen-13" Trailer 2 out



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

All i get from watching Jeremy's part's is the fact that i Cant do that. I get stoked, but it makes me relize im not good.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have yet to clear & land a jump so I'm far from him  but it's good motivation! I'm stoked & looking forward to getting closer to my freestyle freeride ambitions.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Taking freestyle, out of the park is where it's at.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Part III is out. Nice little clip:


----------

